# Dream Girl Discovery - by Robbie G. (~BBW, Eating, Intrigue)



## Robbie G. (Feb 15, 2010)

_~BBW, Eating, Intrigue_ - A man sees the girl of his dreams eating alone.


*Dream Girl Discovery
By: Robbie G.*​

I stopped in at the bar and grill just up the road from my place on the way home from work. I sat down, was served my beer and as I surveyed the patrons already in the place I immediately saw the most interesting sight. Sitting at a table by herself was this blonde. She looked really nice from what I could see. Long straight blonde hair rested on her shoulders, a blue pull over sweater made some contrast. Her facial features pleasant and rounded. She was eating chicken wings from a large basket, a plateful of cheese balls were beside the basket.

I'd never seen her at the bar before, she was definitely someone I wouldn't have forgotten seeing. I could tell right away she was a big girl and for me that was a bonus. I watched her eat the wings without trying to stare. Sporting a sexy double chin and visibly plump arms put me in a pleasurable state. 

When a couple that were blocking my view of her lower half got up to leave, I swallowed hard as I digested what came into view. Clad in black spandex pants were the chunkiest thighs I'd seen in a long, long time. They were extra thick and every bump and bulge was clearly visible through the skin tight spandex. Her butt must've been equally textured and a considerable portion of it hung over the seats edge. 

As a FA, I was mesmerized by this beauty and watched her as discreetly as possible while she continued eating her wings. She looked to be in her early 30's and I guessed she was easily 300 lbs. or more. I just had to meet this woman.

Getting up, faking a washroom trip, all I wanted to do was just walk by her. Just before I reached her table, she accidently knocked a knife to the floor. As I approached, I saw her look at where the knife landed. It wasn't far from her side and as she leaned over to grab it, her hand was just shy from reaching it. A thin woman wouldn't have had any trouble doing that, but this was a big girl and it was obvious her girth was limiting her reach. I bent over, retrieved the knife, putting it on the table.

"There you go," I said.

"Thanks," was her reply. We looked at each other for what seemed like so long. Her eyes were the bluest I'd ever seen.

“You’re welcome and if I may say, you have the most gorgeous blue eyes." She looked back at me with a tired expression.

"Thanks, I've been told that before."

It was now or never so I went for it. “You’ve got a killer pair of legs there as well, I hope you don't mind me saying."

“I beg your pardon?" she asked.

“Uh oh, now I'm in trouble,” I think to myself.

"I'm sorry. I was just complementing that's all," I sputtered.

"Don't be sorry. I heard you. No one has ever said anything like that about these," she patted the top of one thigh and it shook, “That's all."

“Would you care to join me?" she asked.

“But you're eating."

“I don't mind if you don't," she continued.

I couldn't believe my luck as I sat across from this &#8216;bigger than I first thought’ beauty. We exchanged names and made easy conversation, like we'd known each other for much longer than the few minutes that had past. All the while she continued eating. She offered me a wing or a cheese ball but I declined. There had to be at least 20 wings or more left. A big girl eating like this in front of a total stranger... I had to get to know this girl.


----------



## R.F.Burton (Feb 15, 2010)

Your one of the best...glad to see a new, quality piece in the mix after a while without!


----------



## perelandra357 (Feb 15, 2010)

Agree with Sir Richard. Danged short, but very welcome.


----------



## Robbie G. (Feb 18, 2010)

*Chapter Two*

An hour later we parted. She gave me her number and asked me to call her tomorrow if I liked. Well, tomorrow couldn't come soon enough. After work I gave her a ring. A woman answered and a minute or so later Holly came to the phone.

"Hi, how are ya?" I asked.

"Oh I'm fine, a little full from dinner though. My mom's cooking is hard to resist."

I couldn't believe what I was hearing. I pictured Holly eating an ample share of her mother's efforts thinking it's one of the reasons she was so fat.

"I didn't think you'd call," she said.

"Really, why's that?"

"Look at me." she said.

"I would but we're on the phone."

"You're funny, but honestly Rob I'm fat. No man calls back a woman this fat." She sounded so matter of fact.

"Well I did. I think you're very attractive Holly, all those curves make you look sexy."

"You mean all these rolls make me look fat."

"Have it anyway you like, regardless I find you very attractive."

We started seeing each other and I found Holly to be a great person. After about a month or so we were at my place watching hockey and sharing some pizza and wings when she came right out of nowhere asking, "Do you have any idea how much I weigh?"

"Ah, no. I didn't think a guy was supposed to ask that question?"

"Well he's not, but you didn't ask. But I think you'd like to know right?"

"Yeah, I guess I'm a little curious."

"Not even my mother knows what I weigh, but you should. I weighed myself this morning. It's three... forty eight. 348 lbs.! The reason I'm telling you is because since I've been dating you, which has been less than six weeks, I've put on 12 lbs."

Instantly my mind juggled - she's angry, she's going on a diet, and its my fault.

"Is that a bad thing?" I tried.

"That depends. I mean you've never said anything negative about how big I am. Sometimes I think you really like all this fat. But you never knew how much I actually weighed either, and now I'm wondering if it was such a good idea telling you. Like what guy wants a 348 lb. girlfriend who just gained another 12 lbs. to boot?"

"Me!" I said smiling leaning back into my chair. Holly did so as well allowing me to see her lower belly spill across her. At that moment, in that pose, the results of over indulging, she looked fantastic.

"Personally I can't tell that you've put on weight. You look the same, great. She just smiled back at me. And as for weighing 348lbs. I love it. You know I gotta confess if you haven't already figured it out, but in my books big girls rule and you sweetie are the cream of the crop. Being fat is a good thing, don't you forget it."

"Well you sure know how to make a fat girl feel good. You're the first guy I've dated in a long time who hasn't asked me to go on a diet. Thank God. But I can't help thinking about those 12 lbs. I put on so fast. What if I put on another 12lbs. this month and another 12lbs. the month after that? You've seen me eat. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining, but spoiling me and letting me eat as I please is proving to be very fattening. Don't you have a limit? Is there such a thing as too big? I'm afraid I might get too fat. Look at me now; I've eaten what, six slices and how many wings? You know where that's gonna end up - right here, she said atting her belly and waiting for a reply.

"That belly has never looked juicier either. I have no limits and as far as I'm concerned you could never be too fat for me. I just want you happy. If you're thinking diet, just say so and I'll stop with all the treats."

"I am happy. You make me happy and I love all the treats, but are you sure?" She looked deep inside me.

"Holly, you could weigh 500 lbs., as long as you're happy, so am I."

We finished off the pizza and wings, actually Holly did. Before the game was over she tapped me on the shoulder and whispered for "a little ice cream" After our talk, it was a delight to watch Holly devour the remaining wings and pizza. I was afraid that maybe she'd made the move to change, but asking for ice cream settled my fears. Half a tub later she was full and tired. The game ended and we went to bed.


----------



## Robbie G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback. Very much appreciated. Thanks to the moderators too for all their help. Robbie G.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job. A little short, but nice.


----------



## jim austin (Feb 25, 2010)

Nicely done. You could carry it forward if you wanted to. The premise is a good one. Thanks
jim


----------



## Robbie G. (Feb 26, 2010)

*Chapter Three*


Holly lived with her folks during the week and spent most of the weekends at my house. For days she couldn't get that “little fat talk" with Rob off her mind. "You could weigh 500 lbs." The thought of weighing 500lbs. didn't send her off in a panic as much as she thought it would. It was a win/win situation. She got to eat as she pleased and the fatter she got the more Rob seemed to like it. The guilty conscience she once had after eating too much and gaining another couple of pounds vanished. Now, eating more than her fill and a little extra for good measure made her feel good. Eating without regret was now pleasurable!

At home, the abundance of food and her mom's cooking made certain Holly was always well fed. This made Holly into the woman she is today. As if her mother had some kind of sixth sense, she began giving Holly even more than her usual generous helpings at meal times which was just fine by Holly. Usually trying to exercise some degree of restraint and not making a pig of herself, Holly eagerly opened up her mouth and her grumbling belly to anything and everything her mother offered her.

At my house, snacks and tempting treats were gobbled up. I served her breakfast in bed and let her indulge in all her fast food cravings. Pizza, wings, double burgers, fried chicken, subs and more. At times, she ate until it actually hurt. She just couldn't say no to more food, nor did she want to.

Between her parents place and mine, Holly gorged until completely sated practically every day. The results were quickly visible. The pounds piled onto her thighs and butt so much so they quivered and shook with each step. Her belly hung even lower - stretch pants strained to contain it as it now rested atop her thighs.

A little over two months had past and one afternoon I came home to Holly sitting in front of the TV finishing the last Twinkie from a box of 10. She was becoming such a piglet and I loved it.

"I've got something to show you. Sit down," she said.

I sat down but not before noticing how Holly struggled a bit to get up from sitting in the chair. Another sign of her expanding girth. After a short time she came back wearing the same blue top and black spandex pants she was wearing when we first met. The top was skin tight, hugging her breasts and failing to cover the rest of her belly. Her bellybutton exposed. The pants were so small, she couldn't get them over her butt and her belly hung so low the waistband could just “cup" the belly fold. It was hard to believe they ever fit.

"Check this out," she said while tugging at the waist of the pants.

"Are they those clothes from when we met?" I asked.

"Yep!"

"Wow!" I was stunned.

"Am I ever getting fat or what?"

I just sat there gazing at her. I knew she was gaining weight, but to see her in those same clothes that once fit and compared to now. Holy smokes had she ever put on a lot of weight. It was obvious most of the newly acquired poundage had settled in her fore front. Her belly button now rounder and deeper set. The fold of her belly apron thicker and traced with even more stretch marks.

"You're getting fat alright, like wow," I finally said.

"I've got to tell ya though. When I first tried to put on these pants and this was as far as they went. I looked in the mirror and well; I kinda felt a little ashamed letting myself get so big. I was hungry and was looking for something to eat but was feeling guilty from eating so much lately and that's when I found the Twinkies and the note. &#8216;_For my Holly, the sexiest girl in the world. Enjoy._’ That note made me feel so good I ate the whole box, thinking of you after each bite."

"That's what they're for sweetie," I said.

"Well, wanna guess what all this weighs?" she asked.

"Naw, just tell me."

"I've put on 28 lbs. and I'm at 376 lbs. now. How's that!"

"Mmm, nice," I purred.

"That's over 40 lbs. since we've met ya know."

"I love it!"

"I sure hope so 'cause I like the idea of eating a box of Twinkies and not having to share. I can't believe what a greedy little pig I've become."

Hearing her call herself a greedy little pig turned me on. The fact that she'd gained over 40lbs. was proof this little piggy liked to eat. Gaining another 28lbs. she shot past the 350lb. mark and at 376lbs. I couldn't help but to think that Holly was so close to reaching 400lbs. While some men might see Holly as over indulging and overweight, I saw a princess, bulgingly beautiful, enjoying the pleasures of eating as she pleased.

"Did I ever tell you I like greedy little pigs?" I charmed.

"No, but your eyes did."

"It's that obvious?"

"Oh ya. The more I ate, the more you liked it. I could tell."

"I can't help it. You're just so fat and sexy."

"Thank God for that 'cause if I keep eating like I do, you're gonna have a very fat greedy piglet for a girlfriend.”


----------



## jim austin (Feb 28, 2010)

Well the second chapter was as good as the first. hope you take her the rest of the weigh to the quarter ton mark. Very nicely done hope you add some more
jim


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm hooked, can we keep going with this wonderful story...please!


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Raider X (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, this is a great story.


----------



## Robbie G. (Mar 5, 2010)

*Chapter Four*

The months passed by. Holly still stayed with her folks during the week and with me on the weekends. To say that Holly had gotten fatter was an understatement. She had grown enormous. At her parents, they looked on in awe and bewilderment as their daughter consumed more food than they thought possible. Second helpings at every meal, doubling up on deserts and constant snacking. All she did at home was sit on her butt and eat. At my house it was pretty much the same except there was no holding back. The more I cooked, there more she ate. Time after time she'd continue stuffing herself until she couldn't swallow another bite. It was incredible watching her eat. It was becoming such a turn on.

On one particular weekend, I'd never seen anyone eat so much. After a huge lasagna dinner on Friday night, I got up the next morning and served Holly breakfast in bed. Sitting up as best she could, I admired how fat she was and how sexy she looked in that position. Wearing only a loose fitting top that covered her breasts and left the rest of her midsection bare - she wore no undies. Three substantial rolls bulged from her sides. The top one was part of her breast, the middle one formed a back roll and the bottom one, the largest, came forward as her belly roll. Her legs were spread open due to the fatness of her thighs. They were huge. Bumpy and rippled, creases and folds were developing on her inner thighs. Fat swallowed any signs of her knees and stretch marks adorned ham sized calves. Her belly surged forward and spilled around her. Rolling on top her thighs, it flowed nearly half way to her knees, spread across her wider than she was rolling over past her thighs on each side. It filled the void between her legs and rested on the mattress. Her sleeveless upper arms laid outwardly on the rolls of her middle and were so fat laden to envelope her elbows and producing a sexy dimple. Even her forearms swayed with blubber. Her double chin had become her neck. She had put on a lot of weight and showed no signs of slowing her consumption down.

Two triple triple coffees and six Krispy Creme donuts were for starters. Half dozen eggs, a package of breakfast sausage, at least ten strips of bacon and a plateful of home fries followed that. She asked for toast and after five or six slices with butter she drank a glass of chocolate milk and then went back to sleep. A mischievous grin on her face claiming all that yummy breakfast had made her sleepy.

She woke at 10:30 dressed as she was and waddled to the couch. There she successfully devoured a whole box of pop tarts.

At lunch time I was tickled pink when Holly, in that pouty 'I know I shouldn't' voice asked for Burger King. Returning, I brought forth two double Whoppers with cheese, two biggie fries, a large coke and three cherry pies. I read once a woman should eat approx. 1,500 to 1,600 calories to maintain her weight. One double Whopper with cheese and fries had over 1,300 calories alone. Double it, add the cherry pies and all she'd eaten that morning and it was easy to see why Holly was getting so fat. She ate all that easily. Moved to the computer room and killed a bag of Smarties before supper.

For supper, two helpings of roast beef with all the trimmings and for desert I put 10 scopes of ice cream in a salad bowl. All of which disappeared into her tested belly. By 7:00 she was munching on a bag of potato chips and at 9:00 I went out for 30 wings. I ate 10, she ate the rest.

The following day was close to the same. All she did for two days was eat and I mean eat. After Sunday dinner she was so full she couldn't move. Boy was she a glorious sight to behold. Wearing spandex shorts and a snug yellow top, the seams of the shorts threatening to split wide open trying to contain her massive belly.

"Oh Rob, I'm so full. I need a belly rub bad."

That was my cue to tend to Holly and help her relieve some of her fullness. Grabbing both hands I pulled her up to a standing position. Then we kissed. I followed her as she ambled ever so slowly to my bedroom. From behind the effects of her endless gorging and subsequent weight gain were plainly visible and causing my manhood to stir.

The backs of her legs got my attention immediately. Double thick thighs rubbed and rolled together. The loosely packed fat shook with each step. Cellulite, the dimpled rippled texture enhanced more so by the addition of stretch marks on the bulging folds of thigh fat that hung beside her knees on the insides. There was enough that I could've held the fold of blubber in the palm of my hand. Even the backs of her knees had plumped up. The natural creases had filled out and were coming together. Her calves were huge and on the insides the increasing bulge was flabby and was destined to crease and fold as well.

Next were the backs of her arms. The fold in the middle of her upper arm was so much more pronounced and the lower portion of it hung around the insides of her elbow and was making its way across to the outside of her arm. The fat on the backs of her arms had creased as well and was forming a roll that bulged over her elbow similar to a muffin top bulging over a tight waistband. I was almost drooling as I took in this rear view of Holly's expanding girth.


----------



## Robbie G. (Mar 5, 2010)

*Chapter Five*

As Holly sat on the edge of my bed, it creaked and moaned of the weight it had to hold and then she fell back, laying on her back, arms straight out from her sides. I gazed at her. All I could think of was how lucky I was to have found her and what she meant to me. Everything I'd dreamed of as a FA was becoming a reality with Holly. She was beautiful. A genuine person who loved me. What truly secured my commitment to her was her honesty. The fact that she was fat, knew her man loved her that way, and enjoying the freedom of being fat and happy was turning her into my dream girl come true.

Watching her eat and how much she ate. How over the past few months her appetite and capacity grew and how the pounds piled on her. How she liked eating whatever she wanted and as much as she liked and that it didn't matter that she was putting on a lot of weight. Plus the bonus of knowing she could never be too fat had somehow kicked up her cravings and more often than not she found herself stuffing herself well beyond full and liking it calling herself a greedy piggy.

She passed 380lbs. I saw changes in her turning situations and circumstances into more intimate encounters for both of us. She got lazier, although she said it was because she was getting so big. I didn't expect her to move about like a girl of 150lbs. so I did a lot of small things for her so she wouldn't have to struggle. She liked that I'd wait on her. The pleasure was mutual as I enjoyed doing things for her. From tying her shoe laces and painting her toe nails to helping her with her bra. I was well aware of the reality of dating a big girl.

I tugged at her shorts and got them off. Lying on her back as she was her belly wrapped around her. Just the act of breathing caused it to shake and quiver like jello. I crawled beside her. Eyes closed I saw how the fat from her upper chest and double chins engulf her neck. I reached for a pillow and put it under her head. She just smiled. I knew I'd made her more comfortable. Rolling her towards me, then back the other way I was able to get her top off. Man she looked good.

"Mmm,mmm. Now this looks beautiful," I said and started the slow tender massage of her belly. She said nothing. After 15 minutes I got up and crawled to her other side to continue. She was too wide for me to straddle her and my weight on her too full belly would be very uncomfortable. I caressed every inch of her blubbery body then helped her roll over onto her belly for more. I marveled at the sheer amount of belly fat that spread out from each side from underneath her. Her belly apron so big it was like laying on two pillows of pudge. Her back fat folded and creased sinking deeply at her butt. Both butt cheeks were massive globes, textured and still round and shapely. They creased as well at the beginnings of her thighs. Her thighs were incredible as I ran my hands over their vastness. Each one heavily laden with so much fat. What a sight! The rub down lasted for over an hour and then we made love before Holly had to go home.


----------



## Robbie G. (Mar 7, 2010)

*Chapter Six*

Every time I saw Holly she looked heavier than the time before. Remembering when we first started dating and she put on those 12 lbs. in one month; how she was afraid she might put on another 12lbs. the next month as well. Recalling telling her to enjoy eating and not to worry about getting too fat. Looking at Holly now it's obvious she took my words to heart. Month after month Holly was putting on the pounds. Gaining close to 12lbs., sometimes less, sometimes more every month. At that rate, in one year alone, she could put on over 140lbs. A staggering gain. I'd been seeing Holly for less than a year and she was close to 100lbs. heavier than when we first met.

Weighing 443 lbs. Holly at her all time highest weight measured a very shapely 68-62-71. Her thighs were 39" around and her upper arms were 25" around. Fatter than I ever imagined possible, she looked so sexy to me. The amount of food she could eat was almost unbelievable and was still a major turn on for both of us. The quantity of food was looked on as a challenge. To consume it all no matter how full she was getting. She'd push herself to the limit trying to devour whole pies and cakes, dozens of pastries, tubs of ice cream, two or three subs and more.

I'll never forget that afternoon when she asked me how many McDonalds cheeseburgers I thought she could eat. When she told me to go buy ten of them I did what she asked and thought to myself there was no way she could possibly eat that much. You have no idea how wild it was watching her eat burger after burger washing them down with a coke. She ate eight of them in a row and stuffed to the gills she vowed next time her belly would be able to hold all ten of 'em.

Having a girlfriend who was getting fatter and fatter was a dream come true. Gaining weight wasn't the curse to her as it was to some women. The fact that Holly enjoyed being fat and loved putting on even more pounds was a bonus. Our sex life got better and better as she got bigger and bigger. Showing me an empty pie plate, bag of cookies or ice cream tub and telling me she'd been a good piggy would turn me on to no end and her reward was love making. Her ferocious appetite meant she was receiving pleasure from me practically every day. This daily routine was developing a noticeable increase to her figure. The more she ate, the more sex we had, the fatter she became.

Buying clothes and keeping Holly fed was becoming increasingly expensive. Bras were the most expensive and I'd already bought her five of them. She was wearing size 6-7X pants and tops, mostly purchased off the internet. Thank goodness for spandex. She was filling out and outgrowing clothes rather quickly. Staying at my place only on the weekends, I was spending almost two hundred dollars just on food. But let me tell you - it's worth every penny. Holly's size required some home modifications. A love seat was reinforced to handle her when she was watching TV. I built a special chair for when she sat at the kitchen table. Originally strengthened with wooden supports, the bed was now lowered to floor level, and I redid the bathroom as well. Repositioning the toilet with grab handles and a new custom shower stall large enough she could fit in with me to help her wash properly.

I was just finishing putting the weekends feast of food away in the cupboards when I heard a horn blow from a car that sounded like it was in my driveway. Sure enough it was Holly's car and I went out to see what was up. When I went to the driver's side of the car, I was immediately caught up by several emotions. Sitting in the car, actually she was more like wedged in the thing, was my Holly. She looked absolutely massive! The steering wheel was sunken two thirds of the way into her belly. Her bare arms, the size of pillows could barely reach the wheel. She spread so wide her butt was filling up space on the passengers side. Her double chin fell onto her upper chest and in a roll extended further past her true chin by at least an inch. Happy to see her, I stuck my head through the open window and kissed her cheek.

"Hi ya babes. How's it goin'? Did you blow the horn?"

"I can't get out," she pleaded.

"You can't? Is the door jammed or something?"

"No. I can't get to the handle. My fat thigh is covering it."

"Let me see." I looked inside for the handle and all I saw was thigh fat pushing against the door panel and her lower belly roll on top of it. Leaning to her right was useless as then her hand could no longer reach.

"Lean over as far as you can," I said. As she did I felt for the release handle, pulled, and the door opened.

In tight white stretch pants I gazed at her left thigh. Wow. Folds, creases and bulges made up the contour of the side of her thigh. The size of a tree trunk, it spilled over the edge of the seat. Looking at her calve was a fold and a fat bulge hung towards her ankle. I instantly got aroused.

"I barely got in, now I can't even get out. Can you lift my leg out please?" I did as she asked then watched as she rocked back and forth while turning her body allowing her to get her other leg out. With her legs squished together and her belly fat pouring around her she looked so wide I couldn't believe she got in there in the first place. That she had become so fat she could no longer fit in her car was a bit of a thrill. Most women faced with this situation would be mortified. Holly took it in stride without a word.

"Whew, I'm gettin' so fat. I'll never get back in there after this weekend." 

With both hands I helped Holly out of her car.

"Lets go inside. I got something to show ya." 

Standing up and gaining her composure took a few moments. Once inside the house Holly made her way straight to the love seat and sat down.

"Can you bring me something to drink?" she asked.

I made her a coke float and brought it to her. A large glass of coke with a scoop of ice cream on top.

"Umm, this looks good," she said as she took to drinking it.

I admired Holly as she quenched her thirst. Her chubby hands holding the glass, a smile growing on my face as I noticed the indent of dimples on her hands where her knuckles should be and the crease of fat from her forearms that circled her wrists. Once more I wasn't sure if it was just the white stretch pants or not but Holly was looking heavier than ever again. Her belly and legs fattened to prized proportions were testaments of her continuing indulgence.

"So show me. What have you got?" she asked part way through the float.

I quickly got up and returned with a two piece digital scale.

"Is that a scale?"

"Yep, and it's a good one too."

"Wow. Now I don't have to go to the doctor and listen to him lecture me about how heavy I am."

"You stand on this and the number comes up here. You can hold it in your hand."

"How much do you weigh?" she asked. I turned it on and stood on it. "195lbs." I said. Almost laughing Holly replied, "195, I think I weighed that much when I was twelve. Think it can handle me?"

"For sure - it's good to 600lbs."

"600! Well I know I'm nowhere near that... yet," she said pulling another sip through the straw.

"How much do you think I weigh? I was 443lbs. last time and that was what, at least two or three months ago."

"You gotta be 450 or so then, no."

"Remember when we met I was only like 330lbs."

It took Holly more than two tries to get up from the love seat but she did it on her own. She then put one foot on the scale stopping to say "Kiss me for good luck." I did and then she placed her other foot on the scale. Within seconds the read out was visible.

"Oh my God, 471lbs. Wow am I ever getting fat. Is it too much lover or do you think I could use a few more pounds?"

I was speechless. Swallowing hard. Amazed. She was so big. I kissed her again. Then standing behind her I put my arms around her. My hands couldn't reach all the way around her any more so I just held onto her belly fat on each side. I moved her hair to one side and started kissing her neck and nibbling on her ear. 471lbs. I thought to myself. She was getting so big. It was like there was no stopping her. She had put on another 30lbs. and was asking me if it was too much or did I think she could use a few more pounds. The image of her stuck in her car flashed in my mind and her comment that she wouldn't fit into it ever again after this weekend had me buzzing.

"Of course it's not too much babes, you know that. As for a few more pounds, you can work on that this weekend if you like. I got you all kinds of yummy stuff you're gonna love."

"See that's why I love you so much. You're always thinking about me and taking care of me. You make me feel so good. And I love it when you buy me all my favorite treats."

"Isn't that what a guy's supposed to do?"

"Well it sure helps a girl keep her figure that's for sure, especially if he likes her good and plentiful. I never thought I'd ever weigh this much but I love it. Mom asked me if I was on some kind of mission this week. I'd made a cherry cheesecake and ate the whole thing in two days. I just told her I wanted to look good for you this weekend. After we had that mother/daughter talk about me putting on the weight everything is cool now."

"You never said anything to me. What did she say?" I was afraid of what she might tell me. Was there trouble brewing?

"Well you know my mom is big too. We'd go out and eat all the time just the two of us. That's why I got fat in the first place. Anyway after I met you I started to put on the weight fast. I was up about 60lbs. or so and she could see I was getting pretty big. I mean she was still cooking and baking tons of stuff so I was eating more than ever because I could. So one day she asks me if I'd gained some weight. I told her I had. I knew it was obvious. That's when I told her about you. I told her how you treated me like a queen. How you never said anything negative about me being so fat and how you told me how great I looked and that I looked sexy. No one had ever called me sexy. Never. I told her how you spoil me, buy me things, and even cook for me. Thats when she told me you were a keeper."

I stood there gazing back at her. A thin grin forming on her lips as she sucked the last of the float.

"Can I get another one of these? I love these things."

I came back with another coke float and was mildly amused that she hadn't moved since she'd sat back down. Usually following me into the kitchen or fussing with something or another, Holly and her 471lb. body were becoming quite content just sitting pretty. Movement was becoming too much like work. Again I was shown how lucky I was having Holly as my dream girl. Wanting to get into something more comfortable, I helped her stand up to change.

"I wanna wear that pink teddy that's in my bag."

I retrieved the sheer garment for her, thrilled the tag read 6X.

"I need some help lover. I'm too fat."

Without a word I peel off her pants, releasing her belly and exposing the rippling flesh of her thighs. Leaning to one side and then the other she lazily lifts her fattened feet so I can pull the leggings away. Her belly hangs so low. I stand up facing her and she lifts her arms up signaling me to take her top off next. I can't believe how good she looks standing there. Her bare arms grab my attention immediately. With her arms in the air I'm granted a rare view of the sagging suspension of her upper arms, the drapes of fat covering her pits. The soft round bulges are such a turn on. Lifting her top off leaves a full-fledged fatty standing in just bra and panties. Wow what a sight. Holly's transformation from a curvy big girl into this enormously endowed SSBBW was more than I could've imagined. She stood with her feet apart because she had to. Her thighs so fat laden she wasn't able to bring her feet together. Every fold and bulge and crease that made up her legs was amazing.


----------



## jim austin (Mar 8, 2010)

better all the time please contiue it's a great read


----------



## Robbie G. (Mar 21, 2010)

*Conclusion*




"So I'm a keeper am I? Why's that?"

"Cause you let me be fat and a man that likes his woman big is a keeper."

"Is that right?"

"Don't cha love all this?" she asked opening her arms and showing off all her assets.

"Every pound - you look fantastic."

"It's all for you babes. Now pass me that teddy."

"Oh wait a sec, I gotta take this thing off."

All the bras that I bought for Holly did up in the front. It was way easier for her to get them on. So I watched as she undid the clasps one by one. Once undone, the confined breast flesh poured out. The cups of the bra still holding its heavy cargo but their weight and natural position swung the open bra so wide the clasps were now nearly a foot apart from each other. Pulling it away from each breast and off her shoulders revealed a pair of mammoth breasts. Falling on top of her upper belly and forming a roll at her sides. The top one of three that had developed on her thickened torso.

Pulling the teddy on and tugging it down into place charged Holly's sex appeal forward.

"Wow! You look smokin' hot in that thing."

"Ya think?" she queried, then struck a pose, shifting her shoulders and bending one knee inward like a fashion model. My jaw dropping.

"Oh yeah."

The teddy was short and the half moon of her lower belly hung past where it ended by about four or five inches. Her breasts held it out so it just fell in front of her. Her deep belly button could be seen through the sheer fabric. The thin spaghetti straps that looped over her rounded shoulders pulled tight when she moved and the yards of flesh threatened to break them. I was literally about to explode in my pants. Looking at Holly in that teddy. She looked so cute. It's hard to find the words to describe the tantalizing look of a 471 lb. woman filling out a teddy and beyond. I was thinking poster material. Poised with a box of chocolates in her hand and the caption reading, BABY GOT FAT!

"I'm kinda too big for it in front here, my belly's poking out." I watched with building excitement as her hands lowered and struggled to reach the bottom of her lower belly apron.

"Yeah but that's what makes you look so good. That uncontainable belly.

"Speaking of my belly, I'm getting a little hungry. Care to make a donation to a worthy cause?"

"You betcha. Want me to fix ya somethin' to eat?"

"Yeah, I'm running on empty."

"Go sit in the TV room and I'll be back in a flash. There's a bowl of mini chocolate bars beside the love seat."

I kissed Holly and patted her ass as she made her way to the TV room. Watching her waddle in that teddy. How her thigh fat quivered with each step touching together to the knees. There just went the fattest, sexiest woman alive.

In short order I made Holly a platter full of grilled cheese sandwiches. I put bacon and onions on them as well, just the way she liked them. I used almost a whole loaf of bread so there was like ten or eleven of them. She likes to dip them in mayo and ketchup. As I bring them to her, seated in the love seat, the first thing I see is Holly stuffing a bar into her mouth, and there is a pile of wrappers on the arm of her seat. That's a good girl. Then it's BAM! WOW! Look at that belly. With her legs open wide this massive ball of protruding belly fat now rests on the seat cushion. Seeing this development on Holly was extra special. The teddy had risen way up to just under her breasts. Her exposed belly reaching closer to her knees than ever.

"Mmm. Isn't this nice." I rubbed her belly and she just smiled looking down at me while stuffing another chocolate in her mouth. Her double chin surrounding her neck. Rolling a table I'd made for her in front of her I put the platter of sandwiches within her reach.

"Mmm. Mmm. This looks yummy." She started gobbling up the sandwiches taking huge bites. Slathering on the mayo until it was dripping off landing on her teddy and smearing around her mouth. She was moaning of the pleasure sensation she got from this kind of over eating. The more she ate the more she wanted. One after another the sandwiches disappeared into her belly. As she grabbed the last one she looked at me and said, "Any more where these came from?" I knew I was going to have a weekend like never before.


----------



## mdy73 (Mar 26, 2010)

Wonderful story, i truly liked to read. Thank you very much!

Milos


----------

